# Blind leading the blind.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Holly, how many times have I said 1 step back for every 2 forward, and sometimes 2 steps back for every 1 forward? It's just the way it goes.
I think blinds are a difficult concept for some dogs, for different reasons. For some it's a lack of confidence. For others it's too much hunting instinct. For others it's too much independence. Sometimes it's moving on too quickly.
But you guys will get there. We all will. We just need to stick with it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the experience. It is very helpful to read about others struggles and accomplishments.


----------

